# Баян Россия.



## Евгений51 (20 Июн 2015)

Подскажите пожалуйста. Можно ли купить на баян Россия новую правую клавиатуру? Или это ушло в небытиё? Ещё интересуют пружины. Где можно приобрести.


----------



## ze_go (20 Июн 2015)

Евгений51 (20.06.2015, 18:41) писал:


> Или это ушло в небытиё?


 разумеется...


----------



## Zenano (20 Июн 2015)

Евгений51 писал:


> Подскажите пожалуйста. Можно ли купить на баян Россия новую правую клавиатуру? Или это ушло в небытиё? Ещё интересуют пружины. Где можно приобрести.


что есть "новая клавиатура"?
Вся механика? рычаги? Только кнопки?
пружины - изготовить.


----------



## Евгений51 (21 Июн 2015)

Zenano писал:


> Zenano написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Евгений51 писал:Подскажите пожалуйста. Можно ли купить на баян Россия новую правую клавиатуру? Или это ушло в небытиё? Ещё интересуют пружины. Где можно приобрести.
> ...


----------

